# I get my ultrasound tonight



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

I will be getting my ultrasound tonight at 6 to see if i am having a boy , girl , or bunny!!!!!!!!!!! with the way my humans have been acting i am hoping for a RABBIT. Preferably a lop, of any color!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:



I am 19 weeks and will be 20 weeks on Thursday, just about half way through. I am uncomfortable already and dont want to see when i get bigger, how much more i am going to hurt,lol. I guess it comes along with having 4 kids,lol. I will have to start planning on who will take care of the buns while i am out of commission for a lil while and cant do the cleaning part. Planning , planning, planning. I am teaching my older son who get what and how much but someone will have to do cleaning of cage and litter and veggies and water.


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Can I vote for a bunny too?! How exciting that you'll be able to find out what you're going to be having. Are you excited? I know everyone (usually) just wishes for a healthy baby, but do you have a preference? Aside from a lop, of course!

Good luck and let us know. What comes to mind for me is that you're going to have a girl. I'm pretty good with stuff like that, but we'll see. I'm excited for you!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 7, 2008)

I saw you just two weeks ago and you look beautiful. You have a glow coming off you. I can not wait to hear what you are having. 

My friend at work is due in 2 weeks. She is so uncomfortable. We make sure she is sitting every chance we can. 


Tell us as soon as you know.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

I would love a bunny,lol. I have three boys now so a girl would be nice, but of course whatever i am meant to have is what i will have,lol. I am excited and today isnt going fast enough for me,lol.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 7, 2008)

As long as you are both healthy... that's all that matters. But a little girl would be lovely! inkelepht:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you get your girl! I couldn't imaginge living in a house surrounded by all those males.:biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a lady who regularly comes through my line at work, she's pregnant and has three sons, and this baby is a girl! So maybe you will have a girl too  Have you been thinking up any names? I'm excited to find out what the baby is!


----------



## Becca (Jul 7, 2008)

Ohhhhhh cannot wait to find out what the baby (or bunny )is!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I have a lady who regularly comes through my line at work, she's pregnant and has three sons, and this baby is a girl! So maybe you will have a girl too  Have you been thinking up any names? I'm excited to find out what the baby is!



The other day i was at the store and there was a woman there with three boys and a lil girl and i told my hubby "see she gives me hope that we could have a girl too" lol i feel the odds are stacked against us with three boys already,lol. 



Well as far as names we are set on a boy name and that is Brayden Patrick, but for girl names i have a few but nothing has been set in stone yet. Girl names so far are

Annelise, Abigail, Olivia, Lacey, Lilian, Miley ( i like this but always think of Miley Cyrus,lol), and Payton. I like more then others, some i like together, some i like the nickname so i dont know. 



I am now getting ready to empty my bladder at 430, and then drink a swimming pool size of water, then whine and cry for the next houre that i am going to pee myself,lol.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 7, 2008)

Did you leave for the ultrasound yet? Try not to pee your pants :biggrin2: Those names are pretty! I like Lilian the best. Brayden Patrick is cute, too!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

This is a shot of the "Area" kind of like the baby sitting on its legs and the shot from the floor up. The white line is the femur bone of the one leg and the shot is in between.





Here is a shot of the "area" can you see what the baby is???






Side profile, it is actually kind of creepy looking,lol.


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 7, 2008)

soooo, what're you having? a little loppy bun? i'm glad you posted this, i'd been wondering how you(andbaby)were doing.

ETA:you posted while i was posting. never mid congrats on the baby.........i'm guessing boy? i'm not very good at this kind of thing. that's why_ they're_ doctors and _i'm_ not, LOL!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 7, 2008)

Well it isnt a bunny  but it is a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I will add him to the other three boys i have,lol, i am a collector!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alexah (Jul 7, 2008)

Congratulations! Another little boy will be a wonderful addition to your family!

P.S. I think baby boys are cuter than girls anyhow :biggrin2:.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww- congrats! Being a mother is just the best ever - and ya gotta love little boys - they love their Mommas!! 

All the best to you - and I hope you feel good. Good health to you and your baby boy!


----------



## purplepeacock (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!!!! hope you feel better in all this PA humidity =)


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 7, 2008)

CONGRATS!!!


I hope I can be as lucky as you . I want a baby boy when the time comes. If I have a girl, I will freak out . I hate dolls, pink, girly stuff....lol.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jul 7, 2008)

I have 2 boys myself... I recognized the *turtle* right off..lol... congrats!!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations! arty:


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 8, 2008)

*CONGRATS! Great ultrasound! *


Just think..... one of these days when he's a teenager and you want to really get him good..... you can tell him that you posted a nakie pic of him and his winky showing online when he was just a baby! LOL! 


*Luvmyzoocrew wrote: *



> Well it isnt a bunny  but it is a BOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I will add him to the other three boys i have,lol, i am a collector!!!!!!!!


----------



## ellissian (Jul 8, 2008)

Aw congratulations!  Another boy eh?  I have one of each and I do think boys are harder work! lol But as someone said, they do love their mothers  And for me that makes up for all that noise and mess my son creates.


----------



## polly (Jul 8, 2008)

awww Congratulations my mum say's boys are more loving than girls anyway


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 8, 2008)

Awwww thanks everyone, Purplepeacock i am doing great in all this humidity because i have Central Air that has been on for what seems like forever,lol!!!!

HA HA Zin ultrasounds can be so hard to decifer but as soon as she showed us the privates and said what do ytou see i could see it right away!!!!!!!! He was flashing her the whole time she said he wasnt shy,lol!!!!!

Of course when i got home my guys were all acting like little wierdo's,lol, and all i could think was oh my god another boy!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 8, 2008)

Congratulations! A Boy! (Well, there is something to be said for consistancy!). As long as you are healthy and feeling well... blessings to you and your husband... (ya know, it's all his fault... you had nuthin to do with selecting the sex... LOL!)


----------



## Becca (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww Congrats!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 8, 2008)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Congratulations! A Boy! (Well, there is something to be said for consistancy!). As long as you are healthy and feeling well... blessings to you and your husband... (ya know, it's all his fault... you had nuthin to do with selecting the sex... LOL!)


i had to laugh at the consistency thing,lol. I did blame him ,lol!!!!!!


----------



## drunkenbunnyhugger (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats! another boy to the bunch!


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Well, at least you have a female rabbit in the house! Congratulations on your new son.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 8, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Well, at least you have a female rabbit in the house! Congratulations on your new son.


ha ha Belle is a female, then my bearded is a femal, and i have two female dogs, and a female cat, but we are still out numbered,lol


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

OHHH I have something for him!!!!!!!

:biggrin2:They had these adorable blankets clearence. Bought them with no idea for who but now I know! 

YAY!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 8, 2008)

Burp Cloth


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 8, 2008)

Aww.....those are so adorable!!!!!!!


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 8, 2008)

Adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trailsend (Jul 8, 2008)

Those are adorable!

Your first post about wanting to have a rabbit was hilarious!! But even though it's not a bunny - congrats!! Collecting sets of things sn't always a bad thing


----------



## BSAR (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats on another boy!! I like his name by the way!

Those blankets are cute!


----------



## EmilytheStrange (Jul 9, 2008)

Congratulations!! Boys are the best! Wow, lucky Lady, you've got three Momma's boys. 
My son is 13 months old and has started giving me kisses (his version of kisses :biggrin2 on demand. He's just the sweetest man in my life (don't tell my husband, LOL )

So if you're twenty weeks, then you're due when...November? My little one is due in December (but I'm hoping for Nov.)


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they have my due date as nov 27, but with the ultrasound i dont know if they w ill change it because of measurements and LMP. So anywhere between the 19 th and the 27 th. No one thinks i will last until my due date i had my last son 2 1/2 weeks early so i dont forsee going full term with this one. 



Ugh i would be so worried about christmas s hopping and the holiday craziness if i was havi ng a baby in DEC :shock: I am worried aobout having the baby and then jumping right into the holiday shopping and all that ,lol.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 10, 2008)

My daughter was born December 18th! I had all the Chritmas cards written and addressed but held back sending themand put birth announcements in them to save postage! 

I have spent the last 15 years trying to make sure her birthday did not get "mixed up " or "combined" with Christmas. It's not easy.

November is good!


----------



## Spring (Jul 10, 2008)

Aww congratulations!  What's another boy, aww! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## LadyBug (Jul 17, 2008)

i am now going to impart some knowledge......................................

*HAVE THOSE BABIES AS FAR AWAY FROM CHRISTMAS AS YOU CAN!!!!!!*

ok, all done now. my birthday is dec 4 and boy, i love it some times but others(like when mom wants to take the streamers down faster than she does with Em because of x-mas) it stinks! i'd give anything to have a oct or early nov b-day. or late jan or feb. so, i'm pretty much kidding, but not all the way.
hehe, i'm done _really_now


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jul 17, 2008)

my moms birthday is dec 27 th so needless to say when christmas s hoping for her i just take a gift out from the christmas stuff for her birthday,lol. 



I am thinking that i will go early Nov so hopefully that wont be too bad, two of my other BOYS have Jan birthdays and i feel like they get slighted because it is right after the holidays, then it makes it hard cause they dont need anything cause christmas just passed,lol.


----------

